# 7.1 surround system install



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not sure if your HK has it, but most higher end AVR's will have some kind of auto gain and eq system that will flat line and equalize even the crappiest speakers. If your HK doesn't have that then I would at least pump some money into a newer AVR that does have it. Trying to balance and equalize a 5.1, 7.1, or 9.1 system by ear is stupidly hard... and it's made even harder when your speakers are not the best quality.

You attach a microphone to the avr and place that mic in a location where you will normally be seated, then press the go button. The avr will emit all kinds of test sounds for each speaker and will then automatically set up and adjust the eq, distance, gain... etc. It is soooo much easier that trying to do it by ear, and every time you move a speaker or adjust the fur nature you have to rebalance it all again.
I have a pioneer and this system will even send a graph to your PC so you can see the original and adjusted frequency responses. It's all well worth the money spent.

Don't do anything solid with the sub yet. Get your system set up and then you can experiment with best placement by ear and equalizer. I have one sub in the standard location and the other sub I actually built into the bottom of the couch. When a tank rolls by... you KNOW it!

I originally had my height speakers set a little higher than ear level and I didn't like it at all. They are now moved high and wide and I think it's much better that way.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

If i remember correctly, my avr does have a feature that balances it. It's a special microphone that plugs in. 

I actually went looking through my stereo stuff and found My speakers. I also have a small bose sub, came with a bose 5.1 system i had bought years ago. It was 3 of the small satellites, then a little larger pair of speakers and the sub. I think maybe i used the larger ones(from that setup) for the side speakers when i last had the 7.1 system set up. Then the larger bookshelf speakers for the front and the satellites for the rear and center. 

Are you saying you'd put them in the ceiling or not? I will actually have shelves front and rear/sides i can mount the bookshelf speakers and the larger (5.1 system) speakers on, so i could go from about 30" from floor up to ceiling height fairly easily. 

Maybe I'll put the rear speakers in the ceiling above the couch. 

Thoughts on that?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Master Brian said:


> Are you saying you'd put them in the ceiling or not?


I wouldn't. quality sound is hard to come by with an in-ceiling mount


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

put the front speakers at head height and equally spaced. put the rear/side speakers up higher, and equally spaced. 

what you have can sound ok, as long as you don't try to play it at anything close to high volume.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

I suppose if i keep them out of the ceiling, it's easier to change later as well. 

My goal for the weekend is to try to figure out what works and get the spacing, so i can run wire. 

I'm not sure my cubes are still good, so I'll have to figure that out as well as start looking for a center channel speaker. 

The biggest problem I'm seeing is the side and rear speakers. Mounting one of the sides at any height/spacing won't be an issue, but the 2nd one might get tricky. I will have a cabinet that will come out about 2, from the rear wall and have a height of about 30-36". If that doesn't work it'll have to be mounted on a soffit that'll house duct work. If that's the case, hope i can make it look OK. 

As for the rear speakers, my understanding is they don't need to be much, cubes should be fine for those (?), but the couch will be against the wall or very close to it. That doesn't leave much room for spacing if they aren't up high. Ceiling might be the best option there. Again I'll see what i can come up with. 

As far as quality, with being turned up. .... I'm not sure my family or neighbors would be happy if that sub got cranked up too high! In my last house and younger days, let's just say it would shake the house pretty good! I actually just hope it still works. Seems like i was having issues with it before i moved. Worse case i figure it'll need a new amp and i read somewhere Vega replaced someone's for no charge.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

My setup is two Klipsch RB-81 II's for fronts, an RC-42 for the Center, two RB-41 II's for rears. No sub, since the 81's give me enough bottom. My AVR is a Denon AVR-1912.

Everyone has an opinion on what speakers work for them. Klipsch did introduce a new line for the reference series, that comes packaged with a Sub.

Depending on how old everything you have is, along with listening levels, makes or breaks you.

We do not go any higher than -18db most times. So loud listening levels are out. My main tv audio is a Vizio 2.1 E series Soundbar with wireless subwoofer. The setup does its job for us.

You need to post a drawing of the space you have, and the equipment model numbers. Also if looking at new equipment, what is your budget going to be.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

post pics of your room.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

"ideally" you want the main speakers tweeters to be around ear level when seated, and pointed slightly towards there as well.....therefore, when using the mic that came with the receiver for setting up the levels, have it positioned where it too is around ear level.

keep in mind the center channel gets the most use when listening to movies, but placing it at ear level poses a bit of a challenge sometimes....lol so, you'd want to have it angled slightly. you'll want a center that somewhat matches the mains in terms of performance too.

all that said, everybody's ears are different, so you might "like" a placement that differs from above, or what anybody else likes. all that matters is what sounds good to you.

will help to have a helper moving speakers around while you sit in the captain's chair listening. when determining where theyll sound the best you should listen to the same thing, over and over again.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

> I wouldn't. quality sound is hard to come by with an in-ceiling mount


I could not disagree more.


----------

